# Senior portraits for yearbook



## laurielynn22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum.  Can anyone tell me where I can get free templates to use in photoshop for sizing yearbook photos for seniors?  I have several schools, all with different sizing requirements.  Thank you!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

If it's just a matter of getting the sizes right, you could easily make your own template.  Just open a new canvas and set the resolution & dimensions you want.  Make the ruler visible and then create some guidelines (drag them out from the ruler).


----------



## mooney101 (Sep 28, 2010)

I would think the easiest way is to make an action for each school that way you could just apply it quickly.


----------



## laurielynn22 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the feedback!!


----------

